# GBR with white "holes"



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all.
I have a 75 gallon tank with angelfish, cories, cardinals and GBRs. All are healthy fish. When I first got these fish (all as one batch) I noticed that one of the GBR seemed not as 'good' as the others. I have noticed now, in the past couple of days that it has white 'holes' - it is not a fungus, or ich. They almost look like teeth or something. Sorry for the quality of the photos - I'm not good at taking pics of the fish in the tank. Any ideas/solutions would be most appreciated.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Sadly, it passed. Keeping an eye out for the other fish in the tank, but so far, no other issues…


----------

